# Do you consider a financial nest egg as essential to prepping?



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Do you folks consider having a financial nest egg as something that is important to prepping? We all discuss having things and stuff stored away, but what about having some Denarii in the bank and a “hill billy” stash for just in case? For some folks a disaster could be the bank screwing up pay day, and having to wait a few extra days. Are you willing you save up money or do you think it is better invested in other preps?


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Best 2 pieces of advice I've ever heard...…….

"Don't put all your eggs in one basket" AND "All things in moderation"


Basically the same, just said different.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Best 2 pieces of advice I've ever heard...&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> "Don't put all your eggs in one basket" AND "All things in moderation"
> 
> Basically the same, just said different.


Yes and money like all things is a resource that can be cached in multiple locations for a "rainy day".


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Well, I also have a plan. I follow my neighbor when he goes out to bury his gold...

Truth be told, for decades I brought my paychecks home and gave them to my wife--my dad recommended I do this. I now live in a great home, we have no bills and I get to buy toys now and then.

I have four pairs of boots--no kidding! I'm going to start selling off my knives simply because I'm embarrassed by the hoarding! If I get arrested, I spring my own bail with pocket change! I have a polished "Homefront" blade just to open the mail!

I even use "Bill Clinton Toilet Paper." Sure, it's 89 cents a roll where the generic stuff is 29 cents. But I figure the smile is worth the tariff...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I consider financial stability necessary at all times. Big part of that saving in many forms. You prepare like S will hit the fan any time but also keep going in life like it never will.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Smitty901 said:


> I consider financial stability necessary at all times. Big part of that saving in many forms. You prepare like S will hit the fan any time but also keep going in life like it never will.


"Pray for the best but prepare for the worst".


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Yes and No.*

*If you have no *savings or nest egg in the form of home equity, 401K or pension (excluding SSI or pension you cannot borrow against), then the answer is no. 
How can you miss something you didn't have to begin with that you could have saved from losing?

But* if you do *have a savings or nest egg that you can possibly save then you need to save it! It will give you further reason to survive what may be a most suffering situation.

*P. S.* In case you don't know, as of January 1, 2020, you can withdraw unlimited funds from your 401(k) type pension without having to prove "hardship" as was required before. I do not know if that rule applies to some other types of pensions.

*P. S. #2: * Get your money out of the banks any way you can as they plan to do bail ins with perhaps half of your balance there. May I suggest you invest in physical things you can protect like U. S. Silver Eagle Dollars.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I consider Shelter, Water, Food, Defense, Medical, Tools, Skills, Financial, Health, and Other Stuff Too Many To List all part of being prepared!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> *Yes and No.*
> 
> *If you have no *savings or nest egg in the form of home equity, 401K or pension (excluding SSI or pension you cannot borrow against), then the answer is no.
> How can you miss something you didn't have to begin with that you could have saved from losing?
> ...


 That last line could end up getting a lot of people in trouble long term.
Saving, living and prepping can be the same. This farm was something we consider necessary for us as a prep and a good investment for the future. It has proven to have been a very good move. Income from it and not wasting that income provided a very secure future financial and as a prep. It has worked out so well we do not even list the farm as an assets in our retirement plan. Of course it is but we do not use it as such. It was not easy for a long time but paid off. Big mistake some preppers make is planning short term only. You need to look at both.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Smitty: Please explain.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Nope nothing here. Like I'll be able/need to buy anything once the SHTF.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Chipper said:


> Nope nothing here. Like I'll be able/need to buy anything once the SHTF.


That might not be true, as a window might exist before everybody realizes that things are going to drastically change.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I know of a few people who believe being in debt is the way to be. They argue that if a SHTF event occfurs, it'll due away with all debt. When we were young and first married, we got into debt due to credit cards. After taking care of that debt, we never allowed it to happen again. Pay off the credit cards IMMEDIATELY. The only debt we carried since 1976 was our house, now paid off and 2 cars, because they had 1.5% interest deal (was less than we made on savings). As of 2011, debt free. It's a great feeling.
I feel a stash or ready cash is imperative. You never know when you'll need bail money. A SHTF event may be a slow builder and allow you time to purchase additional supplies, if you have the cash. Besides, you never know when you'll need it for toilet paper.


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Short answer, yes.

Longer answer, I don't consider preparedness as a wholly separate activity from my normal daily living as I think some preppers do. I use money (of some form) every day, and likely will every day for the rest of my life, so it's a good idea to have some put aside for what was often referred to in the past as a "rainy day", but what today we might call "SHTF". We have Federal Reserve credits in banks, brokerages, and 401k/IRA accounts, and some US currency and PMs that is kept nearby and under our control. If I lived outside the US, I'd probably keep both the local and US currencies in addition to PMs. Not having money/currency is like betting that taxes and greed won't exist anymore post-SHTF, and I don't see either of those as likely.

Even in the worst case scenarios, or shortly thereafter, there will be trade, barter, and markets. https://apps.dtic.mil/dtic/tr/fulltext/u2/a216447.pdf


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Do you folks consider having a financial nest egg as something that is important to prepping? We all discuss having things and stuff stored away, but what about having some Denarii in the bank and a "hill billy" stash for just in case? For some folks a disaster could be the bank screwing up pay day, and having to wait a few extra days. Are you willing you save up money or do you think it is better invested in other preps?


I believe in a balanced portfolio.

With at said, I'm betting that the US economy will hold up well enough for me to retire in reasonable comfort. I'll finally have time to shoot all this ammo up. I'll be able to break in guns that have hardly seen a box of ammo. I can't wait.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

KUSA said:


> I believe in a balanced portfolio.
> 
> With at said, I'm betting that the US economy will hold up well enough for me to retire in reasonable comfort. I'll finally have time to shoot all this ammo up. I'll be able to break in guns that have hardly seen a box of ammo. I can't wait.


It is looking good for 2020, and hopefully 2021??


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> It is looking good for 2020, and hopefully 2021??


June 24, 1876 was a care free day for America.......... even for General Custer.

Valentine's day 1898 was a care free day for America................. even for those on the USS Maine.

May 6, 1915 was a care free day for America............. even for those sailing on the Lusitania.

Dec 6, 1941 was a care free day for America............. even for those living in or near Pearl Harbor.

"Looking good" is very much relative to what you do not know is going on. When you find out, . . . it very seldom is "looking good". Oh, . . . and their "cash stash" probably didn't do very many of them any good.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

dwight55 said:


> June 24, 1876 was a care free day for America.......... even for General Custer.
> 
> Valentine's day 1898 was a care free day for America................. even for those on the USS Maine.
> 
> ...


In the event of a very real and likely cyber attack or a power outage, the ability to use cash might come in handy when the financial sector is not working so well.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> *In the event of a very real and likely cyber attack or a power outage*, the ability to use cash might come in handy when the financial sector is not working so well.


Or the Zombie Apocalypse- HonkerhunteronHoth - Profile - Zombie Preparedness Wiki


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Or the Zombie Apocalypse- HonkerhunteronHoth - Profile - Zombie Preparedness Wiki


Yup the zombie/retard apoc.

But somehow I think my odds would be better than yours! Insulin dependency has to be a challenge.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Yup the zombie/retard apoc.
> 
> But somehow I think my odds would be better than yours! *Insulin dependency has to be a challenge*.


What ever made you think I'm insulin dependent ? LOL So with that comment you now sound like exactly who I thought you were.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> What ever made you think I'm insulin dependent ? LOL So with that comment you now sound like exactly who I thought you were.


1
To small for practical use. Along with my insulin I will need to keep my beer cold cant do that with yours. why limit your self to DC only maybe Im running a gasifier on a generator? Don't be such a naysayer.

Your thread about insulin refrigeration would be a clue I would gather.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> 1
> To small for practical use. Along with my insulin I will need to keep my beer cold cant do that with yours. why limit your self to DC only maybe Im running a gasifier on a generator? Don't be such a naysayer.
> 
> Your thread about insulin refrigeration would be a clue I would gather.


Did you actually read the thread? No you did not so that makes you a retard for saying I am Insulin dependent because I am not!

I posted that article for those that may be diabetic and have to keep their insulin cool during your zombie apocalypse.

Nice try but you miserably failed.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Did you actually read the thread? No you did not so that makes you a retard for saying I am Insulin dependent because I am not!
> 
> I posted that article for those that may be diabetic and have to keep their insulin cool during your zombie apocalypse.
> 
> Nice try but you miserably failed.


Well good for you, now go walk for a few miles.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Well good for you, now go walk for a few miles.


Nope I don't think I will.

So hows it going over there at the Darkside forum with you and the keto crowd there "Sock"


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Nope I don't think I will.
> 
> So hows it going over there at the Darkside forum with you and the keto crowd there "Sock"


Unfortunately that forum died old boy. I would imagine you would not get out and enjoy the weather.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Unfortunately that forum died old boy. I would imagine you would not get out and enjoy the weather.


Ah ha so you are aware of the place. I knew you were one of those malcontents and no it didn't die it just never took off. Its the same 8 keto diet O6 buttlickers there day after day And I knew you were from that crowd. Busted Sock !


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> Ah ha so you are aware of the place. I knew you were one of those malcontents and no it didn't die it just never took off. Its the same 8 keto diet O6 buttlickers there day after day And I knew you were from that crowd. Busted Sock !


Should we hug it out then?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Should we hug it out then?


No I don't do man hugs but you may as well fess up with your actual user name now that we all know your a sock and where your from(Canada most likely or maybe Olemiss ).


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Ah ha so you are aware of the place. I knew you were one of those malcontents and no it didn't die it just never took off. Its the same 8 keto diet O6 buttlickers there day after day And I knew you were from that crowd. Busted Sock !


It's Opie!!!

Where is Rice when we need him?!?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Inor said:


> It's Opie!!!
> 
> Where is Rice when we need him?!?


 Opie, Steve, Dupman, Rab, JFW or any of those boneheads they all think they play the best sock game around LMAO!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

hawgrider said:


> No I don't do man hugs but you may as well fess up with your actual user name now that we all know your a sock and where your from(Canada most likely or maybe Olemiss ).


The Land of Brown and Gold and where "Steamboat" can be found in mass.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

hawgrider said:


> No I don't do man hugs but you may as well fess up with your actual user name now that we all know your a sock and where your from(Canada most likely or maybe Olemiss ).


Canada would explain the language differences in word choices, phrase structure, etc


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MountainGirl said:


> Canada would explain the language differences in word choices, phrase structure, etc


The percentage is high on the "leafs" from that forum.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

jimcosta said:


> *Yes and No.*
> 
> *If you have no *savings or nest egg in the form of home equity, 401K or pension (excluding SSI or pension you cannot borrow against), then the answer is no.
> How can you miss something you didn't have to begin with that you could have saved from losing?
> ...


No shite on the hardship loans? I cant stand jumping through their hoops to get at MY MONEY


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> In the event of a very real and likely cyber attack or a power outage, the ability to use cash might come in handy when the financial sector is not working so well.


I heard one less intelligent statement than the one above one time, . . . I think that some trans retard said he/she/it , . . . voted for Hillary.

Yeah, . . . it was dumber, . . . but not by much.

When the event you named happens, . . . Campbells pork n beans will be the currency, . . . that paper in your billfold won't even start a good fire, . . . and if you are buying gasoline from me, . . . don't think about bringing your sorry gold coins, . . . or silver bars, . . . they don't even make good fishing weights.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Crunch (Dec 12, 2019)

Different preparedness philosophies are evident here to be sure, and likely planning for different potential events as well. The pdf I posted a link to above is a study from the cold war, not just some think tank researchers opinions, but over 200 references cited on why they came to the conclusions that they did. Maybe 'next time' it'll be different, but history often rhymes.

My point in bringing this up is to reinforce the importance of gold's Fear Trade, which says that demand for the yellow metal rises when inflation threatens to destroy a nation's currency-as it's doing right now in Venezuela. A Venezuelan family that had the prudence to store some of its wealth in gold would be in a much better position today to survive or escape President Maduro's corrupt, far-left regime.

In extreme cases like this, gold could literally help save lives.

Such was the case following the fall of Saigon in 1975. If not for gold, many South Vietnamese families might not have managed to escape the country. A seat on one of the thousands of fleeing boats reportedly went for eight or 10 taels of gold per adult, four or five taels per child. (A tael is slightly more than an ounce.) Gold was their passport. Thanks to the precious metal, tens of thousands of Vietnamese "boat people," as they're now known, were able to start new lives in the U.S., Canada, Australia and other developed countries.

But escape from Venezuela (legally anyway) doesn't come cheap:

Venezuela has been suffering from shortages of food, medicines and other basic goods for many years now. The lack of passports is just one of them. The legal price of a passport in Venezuela is 18 bolivars, or $0.30 (£0.23) at the black market exchange rate. However, tired of waiting, some Venezuelans choose to pay for the service of officials who can speed up the process for $1,000, at the very least. A prohibitively expensive amount for most Venezuelans,given the monthly minimum wage is $18.

Not to suggest money is always the only thing you need, just that in some cases it might be the best single item to have. Jews using gold to escape Nazi Germany for example, bugging in for them wasn't really an option. And what separates an vacationer/immigrant from a refugee? Money.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> June 24, 1876 was a care free day for America.......... even for General Custer.
> 
> Valentine's day 1898 was a care free day for America................. even for those on the USS Maine.
> 
> ...


Yes, when we least expect it. Then Bam! 
Something will hit. There you go.


----------

